# New tax questions...



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I know I will likely have to have an accountant do moms taxes but I am wondering the following>

We have Goshen Farm (which will grow up to be an orchard)
Montana Sticks and stones (stone knobs been around more than ten years)
And the hired help that mom needs and that person gets a paycheck.

Can I put all this under the umbrella of Montana sticks and stones? If so do I separate schedules for each business section?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

The farm goes on a Schedule F

The Sticks/stones, which I assume is a business, goes on a Schedule C ( or C-EZ if you have minor income/expenses).

If the help your mom hires is personal, (not clear from your post) it doesn't go on either...it isn't a business, and likely isn't deductible. She is, however, responsible for withholding taxes and social security matching, and needs to get an Employer ID number, and file other schedules as an employer of household help.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Thanks I got the EIN to take care of the hired care taker. I appreciate the information.


----------

